# List of surgeries im getting, post urs too



## Gosick (Jan 13, 2020)

Lefort 1+BSSO 
Ching Wing or Genio
Submental Fat Reduction
Buccal Fat Reduction
Rhinoplasty
possible revision of my midface implant.

Im doing the first 4 in 1 surgery session next year most likely. I need a rhino for my bulbous nose to make my smile look better in general/too look less ethnik


----------



## nastynas (Jan 13, 2020)

here comes lists of surgeries which will never happen


----------



## needsolution (Jan 13, 2020)

Reincarnationplasty to get Chico eye area


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 13, 2020)

What kind of rhino


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 13, 2020)

nastynas said:


> here comes lists of surgeries which will never happen





nastynas said:


> here comes lists of surgeries which will never happen


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 13, 2020)

Chin augmentation
Hairline lowering
Rhinoplasty (possibly)

These are all for now.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Jan 13, 2020)

Gosick said:


> Lefort 1+BSSO
> Ching Wing or Genio
> Submental Fat Reduction
> Buccal Fat Reduction
> ...



This is in order.

-Hair Transplant (one down, probably 2 to go later)
-Double Jaw with a possible genioplasty. Hoping to get late 2021 when I have more funds. Gunson will do surgery.
-Forehead lowering.
-Another hair transplant or two.
-Rhinoplasty just to straighten my crooked nose. Looks fine from profile, not so much from the front.
-Maybe lipo under my chin if the double jaw surgery does not help my poor submental area.
-Implants. Wraparound jaw/chin and midface.
-Eyes. Just need to slightly "pull up" the outer portion of the skin. My eyes are perfect besides the slight droopy NCT.

I'll be content after that (I hope). If I am ever making $200k plus and can take 4ish months off work I'll get LL just to hit 6'1'' lol.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 13, 2020)

This new futuristic procedure..
It's called losing weight 

Will make all my dreams come true


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 13, 2020)

-Stroma to get even lighter eyes than my dark blue ehes
-MSE
-Facepuller with bult in palate expander to shorten my midface by pulling upwards and forwards
-Get a rhinoplasty once my midface is shorter so my nose itself can actually get shorter aswell, considering the bone around it shortened
-Genioplasty/Wraparound jaw implant
-Eye surgery to fix my mild eye assymetry
-Eyebrow transplant/minoxidil/bionyl on eyebrows for thicker more masculine eyebrows 
-Dyeing hair darker and eyebrows too, lashes too
-Cheekbone implants
-Infra Orbital implants/undereye Fillers for dark spots
-Neck training
-Hairline lowering
-Something else to get truly hunterish eyes


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 13, 2020)

*Leg lengthening to become 7'6"*


----------



## jj43 (Jan 13, 2020)

Ptosis surgery (done)
Buccal fat removal


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Jan 13, 2020)

Gudru said:


> -Stroma to get even lighter eyes than my dark blue ehes
> -MSE
> -Facepuller with bult in palate expander to shorten my midface by pulling upwards and forwards
> -Get a rhinoplasty once my midface is shorter so my nose itself can actually get shorter aswell, considering the bone around it shortened
> ...


Who the fuck are you kidding,you will not het even one of them!


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 13, 2020)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> Who the fuck are you kidding,you will not het even one of them!


Keep crying for me


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 13, 2020)

DNA transplant to undergo complete metamorphosis from subhuman to transhuman cyber chad


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 13, 2020)

Brain transplant.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 13, 2020)

Wrist implants
Arm lengthening
Delt implants
Lefort 3
Neck implant
Lefort 3 again
Wraparound shotgun implant


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 13, 2020)

View attachment 226780
View attachment 226780


Gudru said:


> -Stroma to get even lighter eyes than my dark blue ehes
> -MSE
> -Facepuller with bult in palate expander to shorten my midface by pulling upwards and forwards
> -Get a rhinoplasty once my midface is shorter so my nose itself can actually get shorter aswell, considering the bone around it shortened
> ...


Woah woah woah you ain’t tell me you can shorten your midface?


----------



## buflek (Jan 13, 2020)

possibly HT
maybe rhino but i doubt it

very unlikely but necessary if i want to be mm tier:
mouth widening
lip lift


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 13, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> View attachment 226780
> View attachment 226780
> 
> Woah woah woah you ain’t tell me you can shorten your midface?


The entire post was sarcastic man. I can't believe people took it seriously


----------



## Linoob (Jan 13, 2020)

- Chin implant revision or Genioplasty
- Lip lift
- Hair transplant (Temples)
- Almond eye surgery (Maybe when I'm richer)
- Jaw angle fillers (Not surgery but ay)


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Jan 13, 2020)

Gudru said:


> The entire post was sarcastic man. I can't believe people took it seriously


You have a strange sense of sarcasm then bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 13, 2020)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> You have a strange sense of sarcasm then bro


I sure do


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Jan 13, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I sure do


Well there are a lot of people here who say they will get that number of surgeries and then they get none so..


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 13, 2020)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> Well there are a lot of people here who say they will get that number of surgeries and then they get none so..


I'll try my best to get what I can get. I'm 17 right now.


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 13, 2020)

Head transplant


----------



## nastynas (Jan 13, 2020)

Maxillacel said:


> Head transplant


Yes, I can


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jan 13, 2020)

None


----------



## crosshold (Jan 13, 2020)

realistically:

undereye/jaw/chin fillers
kybella
hair transplant

thats it tbh


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jan 13, 2020)

i just thought i was gonna eat some magic beans or smth ngl


----------



## highT (Jan 13, 2020)

How will you afford these surgeries? What do you do for money? Good luck btw. I had double jaw now I’m planning custom midface implant


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 13, 2020)

undereye fillers this summer. rhinoplasty this summer. also want ptosis but idk when i would get it bc i’m in college and live with my parents when i’m home


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 13, 2020)

Getting non surgical procedures at the end of this month: medical peel for skin, fillers for jaw.

if the result of fillers looks fine I’ll look for permanent fillers or consider getting chin wing / implants.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 13, 2020)

Lefort 1 + BSSO + genio (already confirmed to do this summer)

Maybe almond eye surgery next next summer (my eye area isn't bad but I could use a little less upper eye lid exposure)

Maybe LL when I finish university. This is not a cope, my family is rich and I am 5'5. I talked to my father and it's an actual possibility so that I can be 5'8-5'9.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 13, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> View attachment 226780
> View attachment 226780
> 
> Woah woah woah you ain’t tell me you can shorten your midface?


I'm sorry, this is top secret experimental information


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 13, 2020)

Time machine implant from Eppley


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 13, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Lefort 1 + BSSO + genio (already confirmed to do this summer)
> 
> Maybe almond eye surgery next next summer (my eye area isn't bad but I could use a little less upper eye lip exposure)
> 
> Maybe LL when I finish university. This is not a cope, my family is rich and I am 5'5. I talked to my father and it's an actual possibility so that I can be 5'8-5'9.


big ascension tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4416 (Jan 13, 2020)

what does chin wing do?


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 13, 2020)

Im getting milkshakes cheeseburgers and chinese food


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 13, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Lefort 1 + BSSO + genio (already confirmed to do this summer)
> 
> Maybe almond eye surgery next next summer (my eye area isn't bad but I could use a little less upper eye lip exposure)
> 
> Maybe LL when I finish university. This is not a cope, my family is rich and I am 5'5. I talked to my father and it's an actual possibility so that I can be 5'8-5'9.


Your legs are gonna be fucked with permanent stitches. Also are you ever gonna use your facepuller? I’m getting MSE in April and want to use Copes device before the suture heals for actual gains and not just alveolar


----------



## Almu (Jan 13, 2020)

monkey tail transplant so I can double penetrate


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 13, 2020)

Filler nose job
Alarplasty
Lip Lift 5mm
Custom jaw implants
Canthoplasty left eye
Earlobe removal
Buccal fat removal


----------



## Bennett (Jan 13, 2020)

Shower, haircut, brush teeth, and personality


----------



## Gosick (Jan 13, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Lefort 1 + BSSO + genio (already confirmed to do this summer)
> 
> Maybe almond eye surgery next next summer (my eye area isn't bad but I could use a little less upper eye lid exposure)
> 
> Maybe LL when I finish university. This is not a cope, my family is rich and I am 5'5. I talked to my father and it's an actual possibility so that I can be 5'8-5'9.


whos doing your jaw surgery?


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 13, 2020)

What are you going to do about your implants

Why not just get the Genio with BSSO?

Im gonna get BSSO + genio too

but without lefort in any capacity


----------



## Gosick (Jan 13, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> What are you going to do about your implants
> 
> Why not just get the Genio with BSSO?
> 
> ...



My overbite isnt severe at all and is rather minor, bsso alone wont give me the Type of projection i want. I need a lf1 with it for optimal foward growth.


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 13, 2020)

Gosick said:


> My overbite isnt severe at all and is rather minor, bsso alone wont give me the Type of projection i want. I need a lf1 with it for optimal foward growth.


I’ve decided against cutting anything above the jaw completely at this point

If you feel you can’t do without it, then it makes sense. Yes, youll most likely look a little better if it’s done right

Will you be satisfied? Probably not tbh


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 13, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> View attachment 226780
> View attachment 226780
> 
> Woah woah woah you ain’t tell me you can shorten your midface?


You can widening midface slightly shortens it


----------



## Gosick (Jan 13, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> I’ve decided against cutting anything above the jaw completely at this point
> 
> If you feel you can’t do without it, then it makes sense. Yes, youll most likely look a little better if it’s done right
> 
> Will you be satisfied? Probably not tbh


are you saying that most of these surgeons wont be able to give the type of projection im after?

I assumed if I give them enough money and a exact blueprint of how I want it done, they should be able to give me the forward growth im after.

I was hoping atleast 7-8mm of advancement on both jaws, preferably at least 10mm


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 13, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> You can widening midface slightly shortens it


Wdym?


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 13, 2020)

Gosick said:


> are you saying that most of these surgeons wont be able to give the type of projection im after?
> 
> I assumed if I give them enough money and a exact blueprint of how I want it done, they should be able to give me the forward growth im after.
> 
> I was hoping atleast 7-8mm of advancement on both jaws, preferably at least 10mm


No I think if you get a decent surgeon and follow a blueprint (within a degree of human error) you can get what you want as far as movement 

Im saying I’m not sure if you’ll be satisfied after regardless


----------



## anti caking agents (Jan 13, 2020)

I have my consultations upcomming and therefore nothing decided atm because I will adapt my plan to incorporate the information gleamed from the surgeons. However it will be one or a combination of the following:


Bimax + Chinwing
Chinwing
Sliding Genioplasty

I will be posting updates later on, of course and the operation should be done with late summer this year. Depending on the result from these I might get some fillers for more angularity + to plump up my lips.


----------



## kota (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> I’ve decided against cutting anything above the jaw completely at this point
> 
> If you feel you can’t do without it, then it makes sense. Yes, youll most likely look a little better if it’s done right
> 
> Will you be satisfied? Probably not tbh


You must have a hefty malocclusion and overjet to be able to get anything out of BSSO alone though?


----------



## Justttt (Jan 14, 2020)

Hopefully rhinoplasty this year as my nose is crooked, also worsens my breathing as I already have nasal polyps so should be covered by insurance.


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

kota said:


> You must have a hefty malocclusion and overjet to be able to get anything out of BSSO alone though?


Nope not at all actually

That blackpilled Russian surgeon said I didn’t need anything

It’s just a small measurable occlusion that’s not ideal and non ideal genetically inherited bone structure further exacerbated and facilitated by poor oral posture

I just want things to be more forward than they are and for good reason. It’s just a looksmaxxing endeavor not really a functional problem in any regard


----------



## kota (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> Nope not at all actually
> 
> That blackpilled Russian surgeon said I didn’t need anything
> 
> ...


I'm sure he knows what he's talking about but I'm confused how this would work if you already have a decent occlusion. Sounds to me like if you already have good occlusion and only advance the lower jaw you would get yourself an underbite. Do you know how this will be avoided?

I also sent him my CT and dental pics (with decent occlusion to start with) and in my case it will be bimax if anything.

Btw what makes you say you won't be content with a lefort too? Nose changes?


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

kota said:


> I'm sure he knows what he's talking about by I'm confused how this would work if you already have a decent occlusion. Sounds to me like if you already have good occlusion and only advance the lower jaw you would turn into class 3. Do you know how this will be avoided?
> 
> I also sent him my CT and dental pics (with decent occlusion to start with) and in my case it wll be bimax if anything.
> 
> Btw what makes you say you won't be content with a lefort too? Nose changes?


I actually have no idea and that’s a good question. It’s still in the infancy stages of planning so far so a blueprint hasn’t even been made yet since I haven’t given the surgeon the go ahead yet to start planning. It’s just been basically all talk at this point and speculation

Anyway, much higher risk of blindness (especially with implants around that area), don’t want my canthoplexy or other movements to come undone that were made,

And I can just cope with a few cheap implants in that area and live with my mouth area not being ideally projected

Can’t cope with my face being numb for a year

Jaw is much more beneficial and practical in my case; where I already have several midface implants

It mitigates the constant re up on filler every few months as well


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 14, 2020)

Hair transplant only tbh.


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Jan 14, 2020)

Genioplasty
lefort1+bsso
ptosis surgery


----------



## Deleted member 4416 (Jan 14, 2020)

ccw rotation
rhino
lateral bleparoplasty
stroma
lasik
probably orbital rim implants


----------



## kota (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> I actually have no idea and that’s a good question. It’s still in the infancy stages of planning so far so a blueprint hasn’t even been made yet since I haven’t given the surgeon the go ahead yet to start planning. It’s just been basically all talk at this point and speculation
> 
> Anyway, much higher risk of blindness (especially with implants around that area), don’t want my canthoplexy or other movements to come undone that were made,
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm genuinely confused by this unless there was some miscommunication and he just intends to do a chin wing, which would be an option if you want to advance the mandible without changing the occlusion.

I get your point about the implants, but do you really think bimax would risk the cantho results? I've had eye work myself and intend on doing bimax. The cut itself is far from the same area and I've seen studies suggesting bimax can help slightly with the eye support if anything.


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

kota said:


> Yeah I'm genuinely confused by this unless there was some miscommunication and he just intends to do a chin wing, which would be an option if you want to advance the mandible without changing the occlusion.
> 
> I get your point about the implants, but do you really think bimax would risk the cantho results? I've had eye work myself and intend on doing bimax. The cut itself is far from the same area and I've seen studies suggesting bimax can help slightly with the eye support if anything.


It depends, I’m just paranoid. I don’t think surgeons do this often on people who have already had implants, fillers and canthoplexy lower eyelid retraction etc. so I just wanna talk about it first before id ever commit

But the blindness is still an issue and the swelling, so I’d still decide against regardless in all likelihood


----------



## Luke LLL (Jan 14, 2020)

just canthal tilt with taban


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> live with my mouth area not being ideally projected


What do you mean by that? How does an ideally projected mouth area look like?


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> What do you mean by that? How does an ideally projected mouth area look like?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 14, 2020)

-FAGGA
-MSE with Facepulling
-Shit thst also expands jaw
-SFOT
-LeFort 2 or 3 Upwards rotation 
-Chin, Jaw, Cheekbone Implants 
-Rhino
-Skull Implants 
-Browridge Implants 
-Undereye Implants 
-Orbital Box Osteotomy 

-Leg Lengthening 
-Clavicle Lengthening 
-Arm Lengthening 

-HGH & Roids


But possibly more and or other options.


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> -Orbital Box Osteotomy


No surgeon in the west will perform this surgery on you, unless you have Marko Jaric tier IPD. Your only option is to find a money hungry surgeon in India.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 14, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> No surgeon in the west will perform this surgery on you, unless you have Marko Jaric tier IPD. Your only option is to find a money hungry surgeon in India.
> 
> View attachment 227909


Yeah I was going to include “maybe”

Heard there was really good Jew doctor who does this for aesthetic purposes in the US but I don’t know.


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Yeah I was going to include “maybe”
> 
> Heard there was really good Jew doctor who does this for aesthetic purposes in the US but I don’t know.


What's your IPD?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 14, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> What's your IPD?


I can’t really properly measure 

But like 55-60 more like 59 idk


----------



## needsolution (Jan 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> -FAGGA
> -MSE with Facepulling
> -Shit thst also expands jaw
> -SFOT
> ...


Not gonna happen


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 14, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Not gonna happen


Sick my dick faggot .cocel

You’re not gonna do shit either


----------



## needsolution (Jan 14, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> No surgeon in the west will perform this surgery on you, unless you have Marko Jaric tier IPD. Your only option is to find a money hungry surgeon in India.
> 
> View attachment 227909


There is many money hungry surgeons in west who would perform it for aesthetic purpose. OBO isnt that dangerous tho


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> No surgeon in the west will perform this surgery on you, unless you have Marko Jaric tier IPD. Your only option is to find a money hungry surgeon in India.
> 
> View attachment 227909


S. Anthony Wolfe and Douglass Sinn


----------



## needsolution (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> S. Anthony Wolfe and Douglass Sinn


And possibly many more. Only problem is money. People forget that everyone has their own price.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

needsolution said:


> And possibly many more. Only problem is money. People forget that everyone has their own price.


Yep.

I had been considering OBO for my IPD (already have 68-69 mm but believed that once I get MSE, my zygos would be too wide), as well as for vertical and depth orbital dystopia....

Now that I believe MSE can increase IPD a bit, if after I get MSE it does so, then I’d likely just get implants to raise the bottom of the eye socket of the lower eye, and asymmetrical orbital decompression vía Taban to address the depth asymmetry. So in all likelihood OBO for me would be overkill. But if I do ever want it, I know where to go (and how roughly much money it would be)


----------



## needsolution (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yep.
> 
> I had been considering OBO for my IPD (already have 68-69 mm but believed that once I get MSE, my zygos would be too wide), as well as for vertical and depth orbital dystopia....
> 
> Now that I believe MSE can increase IPD a bit, if after I get MSE it does so, then I’d likely just get implants to raise the bottom of the eye socket of the lower eye, and asymmetrical orbital decompression vía Taban to address the depth asymmetry. So in all likelihood OBO for me would be overkill. But if I do ever want it, I know where to go (and how roughly much money it would be)


No bro, you dont understand one thing. Its not about ipd, its all about PFL bro.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

needsolution said:


> No bro, you dont understand one thing. Its not about ipd, its all about PFL bro.


Lmao, I agree PFL is also important


----------



## needsolution (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Lmao, PFL is also important


Pfl makes ur ipd wider or narrower.
I believe its most important feature. 
Good exampld on good ipd and small pfl is AstroSky





He will never ascend any higher because his bad PFL. People here talking about MSE and IPD forget that you want to have harmonious face. There is no usage from good ipd since ur pfl wont match it.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Pfl makes ur ipd wider or narrower.
> I believe its most important feature.
> Good exampld on good ipd and small pfl is AstroSky
> View attachment 227962
> ...



Astroskys eyes look fine tbh, his issue is philtrum and nose (in that pic midface looks too long but probably just Lens distortion).

And I generally agree but doesn’t someone like Chris Hemsworth and Nick Bateman both have below average PFL and (and hemsworth even has narrow IPD). And they both still get away with it.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Astroskys eyes look fine tbh, his issue is philtrum and nose (in that pic midface looks too long but probably just Lens distortion).
> 
> And I generally agree but doesn’t someone like Chris Hemsworth and Nick Bateman both have below average PFL and (and hemsworth even has narrow IPD). And they both still get away with it.


Chemsworth has averagish pfl and 63mm ipd. I was arguing with fuk yeasterday and measured it by myself. 





Bateman seems to have slighty below average pfl. 

Yeah but u know they have top tier phenos, good hooding, eye height, eyebrows, eye color (in Chris case), harmony, hair, height. Literally a lot to compensate this one small below average feature. Just expection. 

I been thinking how to increase pfl, need to find doctor and ask about my method.


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Pfl makes ur ipd wider or narrower.
> I believe its most important feature.
> Good exampld on good ipd and small pfl is AstroSky
> View attachment 227962
> ...


He’ll never ascend higher because he won’t fix his maxilla 

Most of the looksmaxxing from here on out with him at his looks level, will be improvements to the side profile


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 14, 2020)

Penis shortening


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Chemsworth has averagish pfl and 63mm ipd. I was arguing with fuk yeasterday and measured it by myself.
> View attachment 227976
> 
> 
> ...


Isn’t hemsworth like a good standard deviation below average? If those are in fact his measurements.

BTW, just measured mine, and got 30.8mm, assuming I’d have 11.77mm irises (I have myopia so it’s likely I have bigger irises). This could explain why my IPD doesn’t look wide on my face.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Isn’t hemsworth like a good standard deviation below average? If those are in fact his measurements.
> 
> BTW, just measured mine, and got 30.8mm, assuming I’d have 11.77mm irises (I have myopia so it’s likely I have bigger irises). This could explain why my IPD doesn’t look wide on my face.


Depends on your facial width. My ipd is like 58mm and it looks wide set due to my smaller than average head.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> -Stroma to get even lighter eyes than my dark blue ehes
> -MSE
> -Facepuller with bult in palate expander to shorten my midface by pulling upwards and forwards
> -Get a rhinoplasty once my midface is shorter so my nose itself can actually get shorter aswell, considering the bone around it shortened
> ...


No face puller or surgery can make a midface shorter jfl


----------



## needsolution (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> No face puller or surgery can make a midface shorter jfl


Lefort 2 with ccw can make it shorter by a couple mms.


----------



## WBC323 (Jan 14, 2020)

I would probably need to recreate my whole body to get to chad tier


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


>


Is it really that important? Imo side profile is cope. What matters is front and 3/4.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jan 14, 2020)

Only surgery I’d think of getting is something for eye shape.

Other than that, leanmaxxing and hairmaxxing work great for me due to good base.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Is it really that important? Imo side profile is cope. What matters is fromt and 3/4.


Yes


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Is it really that important? Imo side profile is cope. What matters is fromt and 3/4.


You can still see a difference from the front when the teeth are moved forward 

And if 3/4 matters then side profile matters too lol


----------



## Joyride (Jan 14, 2020)

Lefort 1+ Double Jaw Surgery
Rhinoplasty
Eyebrow implant
Chin implant after jaw surgery

very unlikely but maybe - canthoplasty


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> And if 3/4 matters then side profile matters too lol







You couldn't be more wrong.

*3/4 >>>>> side profile*

3/4 is still *the front* but from a *different angle*. You can still see most features and facial structure like hollow cheeks, ogee curve, nose width, mouth width, eyebrow width, IPD, PFL, medial canthus, and canthal tilt in 3/4, whereas in side profile you can't see those features.









*VS




*​
Also, when people remember you, they remember you by your front or 3/4, not side profile.


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> View attachment 228015
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> ...


In regard to the 3/4 vs side profile vs front, I’d still say front is the clear winner bar none.

Meeks has a nice aesthetic mouth area tbh, it looks good from the front as well. So he’s not the best example for this, although I get what you’re saying and agree for the most part.

You also have to remember that with the lefort 1 that it’s not only the mouth getting moved forward, but other parts surrounding that may have had immense volume deficiency before. So while it’s great, the mouth is only an added bonus.

I, personally, think a nice forward mouth area is part of an ideal overall package. Is it insanely important for being attractive? Of course not. But it’s an insanely good feature in a lot of pretty looking people that can be further halod by other surrounding features that work in harmony together.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> No face puller or surgery can make a midface shorter jfl


How would you know? If you find a way to shorten the underlying bone and then get a rhino for example to fix the outside it could help. MSE has been proven to help too


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 14, 2020)

you can't shorten the central part of the skull omg


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> you can't shorten the central part of the skull omg


You don't understand it. And we're talking purely about the maxilla


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> you can't shorten the central part of the skull omg


•Midface advancement really makes the midface look shorter
•Maxillary impaction actually does shorten it,




and getting a rhino and/or lip lift afterward would make the actual appearance of the midface itself even shorter.

NOTE: that image is of a maxillary impaction and maxillary setback—unless you have severe overbite a maxillary setback shouldn’t be done, but anyone can get maxillary impaction.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> anyone can get maxillary impaction.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 14, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Pfl makes ur ipd wider or narrower.
> I believe its most important feature.
> Good exampld on good ipd and small pfl is AstroSky
> View attachment 227962
> ...


You’re retarded.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


>


You must be asshole like that?
Lefort 2 with ccw rotation is rotating entire maxilla (together with nose) upwards and your midface will appear shorter from front.


PenileFacialSurgery said:


> You’re retarded.


No, actually you are retarded and u will stay ugly forever.
There is difference between having good ipd which is caused by good pfl and having good ipd caused by wide af nigger nose.








Your low iq head will never undetstand this.


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> He’ll never ascend higher because he won’t fix his maxilla


What's wrong with his maxilla? It isn't recessed.


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> What's wrong with his maxilla? It isn't recessed.


Peep his side profile when he’s unfrauded, probly much worse than you were expecting


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 14, 2020)

needsolution said:


> You must be asshole like that?
> Lefort 2 with ccw rotation is rotating entire maxilla (together with nose) upwards and your midface will appear shorter from front.


faggot, stare at these photos for 1 minute, because no lefort can give you this midface




now look at this photo, fag


https://m.facebook.com/ilenia.bencivenga


this is the maximum looks of a girl you can have








i'm joking, in 2020 ever her can have a chadlite, it's over


----------



## needsolution (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> faggot, stare at these photos for 1 minute, because no lefort can give you this midface
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faggot look at this picture for 1 minute





Her midface ratio decreased about 0.11


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> faggot, stare at these photos for 1 minute, because no lefort can give you this midface
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She be looking like Lord Farquaad


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yes
> View attachment 228010


A very protruding mouth looks gay af imo. 








This looks better. Not too flat and not too protruding. He only needs more chin projection. 





All the examples you and key posted are prettboys. That's because it looks best on prettyboys, not masthetic Chads, and as everyone knows *masthetic >>> prettyboy. *That's why I think a very protruding mouth area is not ideal. Medium projection is ideal. 

If it was that important, Peter Badenhop and Brad Pitt wouldn't be two of the best looking men of all time. Btw all your prettyboys you posted ITT get mogged into non-existence by these two Gigachads.


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> A very protruding mouth looks gay af imo.
> View attachment 228161
> View attachment 228162
> 
> ...


It’s importance in regard to it being “crucial” to male beauty is trivial and non existent.

It’s just a look im personally very fond of. And all of the results of doublejaw on this website, where the surgeon went blackpilled with mouth projection, the recipient looked that much better.

The vision of beauty was the anteface for a very long time. Women are usually more positively effected by doublejaw because they don’t have as many masculine features that may screw up the contrast in the case that their mouth projection ends up being a lot.

Thats why it looks like shit on some guys, because it’s more of a feminine trait that doesn’t look as harmonious around a ton of super DOM features.

Either way, though. To play devils advocate, Henry Cavil has a solid forward mouth area, and mogs everyone you posted into the pits of hell.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> faggot, stare at these photos for 1 minute, because no lefort can give you this midface
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are all your comebacks just nihilistic emotional tantrum with bad English?


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


>


Explain or gtfo. There’s nothing special about maxillary Impaction. On its own it’s incredibly tame to something like actual jaw surgery and is comparable to a sliding genioplasty.


----------



## WBC323 (Jan 14, 2020)

If i really started lookmaxing, i would need: HT, mse, jaw surgeries, chin implant, roids, hgh


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Why are all your comebacks just nihilistic emotional tantrum with bad English?


it's impossible to be mental sane with a long midface, when you will be 20yo+ like me you will understand
*i write in poor english because the only thing that matter is looks, and also this is what 95% of foids deserve: *








Most Brutal Video I've Ever Seen


@Mexico




www.kaotic.com


----------



## shibo (Jan 14, 2020)

Ptosis surgery


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> it's impossible to be mental sane with a long midface, when you will be 20yo+ like me you will understand
> *i write in poor english because the only thing that matter is looks, and also this is what 95% of foids deserve: *
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't even tried things like facepulling or MSE to change your bone structure instead of just adding plastic to your already existing bone


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 14, 2020)

they are 100% scam, trust me
even surgeons say that there is no surgery for midface lenght
(just think logically, it's impossible to change it)


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 14, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> they are 100% scam, trust me
> even surgeons say that there is no surgery for midface lenght


Alot of surgeons disagree with you and there's literal studies and tons of anecdotes from people that did experience midface expansion like @varbrah. Why do you only think in midface length btw? Although there's probably something to help that a bit too like facepulling


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Alot of surgeons disagree with you and there's literal studies and tons of anecdotes from people that did experience midface expansion like @varbrah. Why do you only think in midface length btw? Although there's probably something to help that a bit too like facepulling


Don’t waste your time he obviously can’t understand certain things


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 14, 2020)

lefort1 + bsso + genio
mse + msdo
mlf3
hgh (to gain 1 inch) + LL ( to gain 2-3 inches)
taban for eyes


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> It depends, I’m just paranoid. I don’t think surgeons do this often on people who have already had implants, fillers and canthoplexy lower eyelid retraction etc. so I just wanna talk about it first before id ever commit
> 
> But the blindness is still an issue and the swelling, so I’d still decide against regardless in all likelihood



Just curious, if you're not going to move the maxilla forward any, why not just get a wraparound jaw implant for the mandible? I didn't know there were any advantages to BSSO + chin wing over wraparound jaw implant if someone just wants to move only the lower jaw forward (but I'm admittedly still pretty ignorant when it comes to osteotomies)


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jan 14, 2020)

forward grown mouth area = lower maxilla










Averagecel said:


> A very protruding mouth looks gay af imo.
> View attachment 228161
> View attachment 228162
> 
> ...


your mouth area IMO should taut by your forward grown lower maxilla, thats why badenshop and pitt will age badly


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> Well I’d be getting a genioplasty with it as well
> 
> But say someone is deceased for example
> 
> ...



Do you think it's a bad idea for me to go back to Dr. Y to have the rest of my wraparound implant placed? I kind of feel like the majority of my recession is limited to my maxilla, but I could be wrong. Was planning on going back in March when I'm done with school to get the rest of it put in but IDK if it will be a mistake or not


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> Yes go get it done



Still on the fence about revising the midface implants. Dr. Y would only charge $4.5k to do it but he and a few others have also said that the extra width and lower gonial angle height (I.e., stretching out the tissues in terms of both width & height) will make my current midface implants more noticeable so IDK


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jan 14, 2020)

Stroma. And maybe rhino


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> Just get a bit more augmentation and add the other implants. Get as much as possible done s quick as possible and be done with it



What about the risks of extra scar tissue buildup (which could make it harder for him to get a good eye area surgery result) that Taban warned me about? That's my only hesitation with getting the midface implants revised (aside from the risk of developing a hematoma or something)


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> We both know that you’re going to do it so just do it. Get it revised, get the rest of the other implant in and then go to taban after. Then you’re all set



TBH I really don't know if I'll do the midface implant revision just yet. I really don't want to condemn myself to a lifetime of having this eye area. I might just get the rest of the jaw implant put in, wait until the swelling goes down, and then see how it affects my midface. I guess another option could be to let Dr. Y do the eye work (he suggested the same surgeries as Taban) but IDK if he can get as drastic of a result as Taban.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> I’d say get it revised (which you will anyway, you’re saying IDK but you’ve been obsessively talking about it for months now, how you can’t accept not revising it)
> 
> So get it revised. Get the rest of the lower third implant on the same surgery. And if you’re unsure about Dr Y performing to the same capacity in respect to the eye area? That’s fine, because you just won’t go to him for those procedures
> 
> Go to taban after you’ve healed, then let him deal with your eye area, he’ll probably be annoyed but he’ll do his thing.



It's not so much that I'm worried about Taban being annoyed (for $20k that's the least of my concerns), it's primarily about whether or not the extra scar tissue will prevent him from being able to get a good result. Even Surgerymax over on Lookism said I should consider getting the eye work done by Dr. Y if I'm going to be revising the midface implants because of the scar tissue risks. 

Ok, let me ask this -- regardless of the potential future threat to my eye area surgery results and pretending that my eye area was fine (instead of saying that I should get eye surgery over midface implant revision since my eye area is the more pressing issue), what's your personal opinion on revising the midface implants in terms of pure aesthetics? Objectively speaking do you think they're too small?


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> I think he did a great job with them. They look good. You have several other issues that need to be addressed. You asked for Henry Cavil tier cheekbones and he gave you exactly those. You don’t need two balls in your face sticking out, it’s not gonna suddenly make you a chad with your numerous other issues - especially in regard to eye area.



You really think my cheeks are Cavill-tier? I thought you (and others FWIW) agreed they were underdone, LOL


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 14, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> From what I remember I told you they were good 100x over



IDK, I guess this just is just starting to stress me out, especially since I'm starting to have to deal with a lot more IRL stress relating to career decisions and whether I want to do post-grad training now that I'm almost done with school. Why couldn't I have just been born with better genetics so that I wouldn't have to be in this position in the first place


----------



## Linoob (Jan 15, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> they are 100% scam, trust me
> even surgeons say that there is no surgery for midface lenght
> (just think logically, it's impossible to change it)



Yes, it's not impossible to have a rhinoplasty shorten your nose slightly, and a lip lift + correct oral posture to lip seal.

This will overall bring your mouth + nose up a touch.

Also widening your jaw will make your skull look less long.

It's all these little things taken into account and executed correctly that will yield a noticeable difference in the end.


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 15, 2020)

Genioplasty and jaw angle filler


----------

